# Kultura > Letërsia shqiptare > Krijime në gjuhë të huaja >  Weird  poems!!!!!!

## invisible girl

Don't waste your Time!!

I wanna write a poem 
but I cant think of any words
So I guess you have to read this
Believe me its total rubbish

I guess my brain is not working today
It must gone to sleep
and a stuck in some kind of dream
and it doesnt wanna write a poem

My hands have to do all the work
they have no help from the brain
I think they are doing pretty well
and hope they always shall

That dreadful dream has ended
my brain is free at last
But it doesnt wanna do its job
cause it knows this poem is going to turn into a blob

The brain is acting a bit clever
he doesnt want to get involved in something he hasnt command
And he knows not to waste his time
but I dont Know why I am wasting mine

Well I might aswell just waste another 10 seconds 
and tell you something that's  true
belive me I am not lying to you
cause you just wasted your time too

By Invisible girl

----------


## denku

Nuk ka problem se i humba disa sekonda duke te lexuar.Me pelqeu si e kishe shkruar.
Pershendetje!!

----------


## invisible girl

Thnx denku qe humbe pak koh edhe e lexove kete poem.

----------


## invisible girl

What would life be like if I didnt have eyes
would everything be so beautiful and nice
would I see all this wonderful colours
and all the animals and flowers
How would my tears come out
when I need to cry and shout

What would life be like if a didn't have a arm
would I be able to do so much harm
could I do as many stuff as I do now
If so can you tell me how
How would I eat my ice-cream
would I still be in the basketball team

What would life be like if I didnt have any ears
could I ever listen to peoples affairs
Would music sound the same
would I still hear my mum complain
How could I help someone when they are in pain?
and how could my little sister tell me she wants to play a game

What would life be like if I didnt have a mouth
Could I still tell people what I want
what about when I need help who is going to give me a hand
What if one day I am stuck in a fire
I think that would be the end and there will be no one to admire
How would I tell anyone what I think 
would I ever be able to do everything

I am lucky because I have  arms,mouth,ears and eyes
But right now I am telling lies
Because if I do have a ear
People ask for my help and yet I pretend that I cant hear
Because I if I do have  a eye
When I see all those people suffer I just let them die
Because if I have  a arm
why do they have to be so violente and never cram
Because if I have a mouth 
why does so much harm come out of it

Well I am sorry if I can't help anyone
but please where were you when i needed someone 
Now I am Independ and selfish too
But I always tried to help you
I want to help but I can't Its just the way life is
Its not my fault I swear and I can't do anyhting about this

From the outside I might look terrible
but my inside isn't that Horrible
Sometimes your heart can be nothing
most of the times its everything!

Soni!!!

----------


## Saint-Simone

congratulations... 
a nice work...

----------


## denku

perseri i humba me qejf 10 sekonda.
Pershendetje!!!!!!!!!

----------


## ClaY_MorE

Edhe Pse Nuk Kuptova Gje Se Nuk Di Gjuhe Te Huaj ME Pelqyen Jasht Mase :D(shaka). Te Pergezoj Ishin Vertet Te Bukura Urimet E Mia
. Zoti TeShtoft Inatin Per Te Shkruar Sa me Shume

----------


## invisible girl

Thnx Saint-Simone for that complement!
denku me le te shpresoj qe perseri ke me humb edhe 10 seconda tjera duke lexuar shkrimet e mija flm
CLAY_MORE edhe mos me e kuptu cfar shkrujta te bana na me zor lol flm anyways

----------


## invisible girl

Ja edhe nje poem tjeter (pak e gjat)

Life

Life what a strange word
It means allot to the world
Once this wise person told me
One thing in life you cant find is the key
The key to what I never understood
But he said one day I would

Days and years went past
Time went by very fast
But to me it still wouldnt click
There were days when I thought I was thick
How come what the old man told me I still dont get
Dont worry you soon will this voice said

Life is just like climbing a mountain
But yet it goes past as fast as a water fountain
When the climbing begins you know its not going to be easy
But you must try, have a go and not be lazy
Take your first step that's when you realise its going to be hard
And than you get scared with all your heart

 You cant look back your to scared of what youve done
Why you climbed this useless thing its not any fun
You have no choice you have to curry on its to late
But inside you, you are full with hate
Hate yourself why you had to do this?
Wished you just gave it a miss

You think you cant reach the to and that you never can make it
You want to give up but you still try a bit
Than you look back and see how far you went
And than realise that this has to come to an end
You have to reach the top and go forwards
It pointless now if you go backwards!

Moral: Always go forwards in life never try to go backwards or give up.

Sonix

----------


## *~Rexhina~*

sonii :))) i really liked all of them and this moral poem, quite and intelligent and talented girl you are ^_^

shume suksese motra!!!

ps: keep posting more

----------


## invisible girl

Rexhina thnx motra je shum e mire!!!
Edhe nje poezi nga une!


Give me your love!

Give me your love 
Give me your word
Give me your heart
Give me your world

Give me those wings
Let us fly together
Just take me away 
Ill stay with you forever

Ill give you my love
Ill give you my word
Ill give you my heart
Ill give you my world

My heart belongs to you
Please just let this be
Youve stolen my soul
Just say you love me!

I am thirsty for your smile
I am hungry for your eyes
I am excited for your calls
I am sick of your lies!

----------


## darwin

kete kenge po e degjoj tani.. nuk mundesha ta postoja te "Teksti i kenges qe ju pelqen me shume" sepse do te ishte skandaloze, me cfare kam lexuar aty..

gjithsesi, edhe si poezi eshte teper e re dhe origjinale, dhe po nuk ishte "weird" dhe kjo, atehere nuk di cfare te them ..

*Lateralus*

Black then white are all I see in my infancy.
red and yellow then came to be, reaching out to me.
lets me see.
As below, so above and beyond, I imagine
drawn beyond the lines of reason.
Push the envelope. Watch it bend.

Over thinking, over analyzing separates the body from the mind.
Withering my intuition, missing opportunities and I must
Feed my will to feel my moment drawing way outside the lines.

Black then white are all I see in my infancy.
red and yellow then came to be, reaching out to me.
lets me see there is so much more
and beckons me to look through to these infinite possibilities.
As below, so above and beyond, I imagine
drawn outside the lines of reason.
Push the envelope. Watch it bend.

Over thinking, over analyzing separates the body from the mind.
Withering my intuition leaving all these opportunities behind.

Feed my will to feel this moment urging me to cross the line.
Reaching out to embrace the random.
Reaching out to embrace whatever may come.

I embrace my desire to
feel the rhythm, to feel connected
enough to step aside and weep like a widow
to feel inspired, to fathom the power,
to witness the beauty, to bathe in the fountain,
to swing on the spiral
of our divinity and still be a human.

With my feet upon the ground I lose myself
between the sounds and open wide to suck it in,
I feel it move across my skin.
I'm reaching up and reaching out,
I'm reaching for the random or what ever will bewilder me.
And following our will and wind we may just go where no one's been.
We'll ride the spiral to the end and may just go where no one's been.

Spiral out. Keep going, going...

----------


## invisible girl

> kete kenge po e degjoj tani.. nuk mundesha ta postoja te "Teksti i kenges qe ju pelqen me shume" sepse do te ishte skandaloze, me cfare kam lexuar aty..
> 
> gjithsesi, edhe si poezi eshte teper e re dhe origjinale, dhe po nuk ishte "weird" dhe kjo, atehere nuk di cfare te them ..
> 
> *Lateralus*
> 
> Black then white are all I see in my infancy.
> red and yellow then came to be, reaching out to me.
> lets me see.
> ...


Lol kenge mire!!
Te lutem mos ma mer per te keq po kenga a eshte krijim i joti?
Se ato poezit siper jan krijime te mijat!!!!!!

----------


## darwin

ne rregull, me fal per paditurine

thjesht po e degjoja mbreme dhe thashe ta shkruaja, por nuk e dija qe ishte "COPYRIGHTED Weird Poems" only.. Per ate pune shkrova dhe nje shpjegim te vogel para tekstit ;)

ok, nuk shkruaj me ..

----------


## invisible girl

> ne rregull, me fal per paditurine
> 
> thjesht po e degjoja mbreme dhe thashe ta shkruaja, por nuk e dija qe ishte "COPYRIGHTED Weird Poems" only.. Per ate pune shkrova dhe nje shpjegim te vogel para tekstit ;)
> 
> ok, nuk shkruaj me ..


OHHHHHHHHH me ke keq kuptu ti per mua shkruaj ma edhe ma po vetem desha me te tregu qe nuk jan texte kengesh!!!!!!
Me bahet qejfi me shkruajt perseri!!
Lol anyways i hope u understand now!

----------


## darwin

Invisible _(hmm, ketu jemi te gjithe Invisible)_, mqs "ma ke dhene lejen" njehere, dhe une serisht kam gelltitur disa gota ;), kete po tekst po e degjoj tani.. absolute beauty (se bashku me muziken)!!



*Reflection*

_I have come curiously close to the end, down
Beneath my self-indulgent pitiful hole,
Defeated, I concede and
Move closer
I may find comfort here
I may find peace within the emptiness
How pitiful

It's calling me...

And in my darkest moment, fetal and weeping
The moon tells me a secret - my confidant
As full and bright as I am
This light is not my own and
A million light reflections pass over me

Its source is bright and endless
She resuscitates the hopeless
Without her, we are lifeless satellites drifting

And as I pull my head out I am without one doubt
Don't wanna be down here feeding my narcissism.
I must crucify the ego before it's far too late
I pray the light lifts me out
Before I pine away.

So crucify the ego, before it's far too late
To leave behind this place so negative and blind and cynical,
And you will come to find that we are all one mind
Capable of all that's imagined and all conceivable.
Just let the light touch you
And let the words spill through
And let them pass right through
Bringing out our hope and reason ...
before I pine away..._

shpresoj te mos kete problem dhe te te pelqeje.. cheers

----------


## invisible girl

Great Women!

We were born as babies
 Soon they called us Child
 Then we grew up to be girls
 Than soon we became young ladies

Our Souls always seem to be somewhere far
 But our hearts seem to be always there with us
 We seem to love people, which we never shouldnt 
 But Independent we all know we are!

Many mistakes we seem to make
 Its natural no one in the world is perf3ct
 But we always seem to be 1 step ahead of the rest
 We always seem to love and never hate

Education seem to be important in our lifes
 It seems to give more power to our independence
 It can let no one take control of us
 Even when we get married and become wives 

None of us are better than each other!
 But we seem to convince ourselves that were not the same
 We never seem to understand that each one of us is unique
 But we just have to understand that we are not better than another

----------


## invisible girl

A poem for Albania From me!


I really dont know how to express my feelings
I tried talking to you or even write a letter
But you never seem to understand me
So I though Ill write a poem to understand me better


I really cant find the right words to write down
No word seems to be emotionally strong enough
I really miss you, why did you have to do this to me
Why couldnt you be normal, you just had to be rough


I get so jealous when I see my friend around me
She seems to have all she wants, her heart is in the right place
But my seems to be far from where it needs to be
You can see I belong to you by just looking at my face

I want to say I am very sorry and please forgive me
I never wanted to leave you or even run away
I had to, I didnt have a choice, and it wasnt my fault
But I havent forgot you, I think of you everyday

I never really had a place called home
Since I left you, home seems to be nowhere
I will return back some day, Ill come back to you
Why does this happen to me, its not fair!

----------


## invisible girl

Escaping from drugs!


Take me away; take me far
Where I cannot listen to anyone
Where there isnt an alcohol bar

Take me somewhere where there is no speed
Where drugs do not exist
Somewhere Where I cant take any weed

Take me somewhere, which I can call home
Dont leave me here in the middle of the street
Give me your help I cant do this alone!

Take me somewhere safe: take me away
Dont leave me suffering, set me free
Give me the path to freedom and Ill find the way!

(PEOPLE don't get any wrong ideas I DON'T TAKE DRUGS its just i tried to put myself in their position and write a poem about it)

----------

